# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  vendo kiwicha organica

## Ray Oscar Quiñones Pelayo

Vendo kiwicha organica del Valle Sagrado de los Incas (San Salvador-Cusco) en grandes cantidades, en condiciones para exportación 
PRECIO. s/ 3.50 por kilogramo
Preguntar por el Ingeniero Raimundo Quiñones León
TELEFONOS 51-84984381115
                 51-84251437 
Correo: rayado132@hotmail.com raimundo153@hotmail.comTemas similares: Vendo Tara Organica en Vainas Vendo Kiwicha Organica Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa vendo kiwicha organica

----------


## phimonier

Estimado Senor Quinones Leon,
Me interesa la kiwicha para venderla en Francia y otros paises Europeos.cASADO

----------


## Ray Oscar Quiñones Pelayo

Estimado Sr phimonier, es un placer haberme podido contactar con usted ya que yo soy ingeniero agronomo y trabajo aqui en el Cusco, acabo de darme cuenta de que desea hacer negocios con empresas peruanas, bueno ahora tenemos kiwicha en grano y estamos en conversaciones para su venta a lima pero si esta interesado comuniquese con nosotros para hacer tramites de exportacion y tambien podemos contactarlo con toda la produccion que se hace en valle sagrado de los incas. Fuera de esto nosotros no solo tenemos kiwicha en grano, sino que tambien en forma de hojuela y harina para desayunos, esta es kiwicha pura, natural y sin conservantes, y la empresa se llama BIOVILCAR, actualmente solo vendemos localmente, si usted esta interesado para hacer negocios en el futuro, en esta direccion esta los numeros o sino al correo: raimundo153@hotmail.com nos gustaria poder contactarlo lo más antes posible
gracias por su tiempo para responder 
atte
                                           ing. Raimundo Quiñones Leon

----------


## YECINIAML

*Buenas Tardes, quisiera saber si cuentan con productos como la quinua kiwicha kañiwa, maca, ñuña. que cuenten con  (certificación orgánica) en presentación de granos enteros, y que cantidades pueden abastecer anualmente o mensualmente. brindarme a la vez los precios por producto y ha como sale el kilo por mayor claro esta. "estamos buscando nuevos proveedores"  Gracias de antemano por la información que nos pudieran brindar. nuestra pagina web www.inkaspower.com  *

----------

